# Skunks!!



## gjones (Aug 21, 2011)

Another first for me! My neighbor called me tonight to tell he he has 4 skunks living under his shed. When I got home and the flood light turned on, two of those jokers were in my yard. Now I know where the random holes in the yard are coming from. 

Like the rest of you, I'm sure it pissed you when you saw them in yours. So, my first line of defense (when I see them face-to-face) was to throw rocks at them. 

Next, I doused some rags with the ammonia I had left and draped them around my garden. I also filled up a squirt bottle and sprayed around the yard, on rocks, the fence, steps, patio, and anything else that would hold the scent for a little while. By the way, this all occurred around midnight tonight.

My plan of attack for tomorrow is to mix up a nasty pepper concoction and thoroughly spray my garden and all around my property and neighbors, and get some Grubex to get rid of that pest as well. 

Other than that, I don't know what else to do. Does anyone have any other ideas? I don't have money for a trap and here (IL) it is illegal to relocate them. I realize it is technically my neighbors problem, but I will help fight it since those jokers seem to like my yard. 

If this will not work, I will set up my post in the garage window with my pellet gun and open fire. Not looking to kill, I just want them to know that they are not welcome on my property.

Thanks! 
Graham


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Pissed off?? slightly annoying maybe but don't you have bigger fish to fry in your life? 

You say you're not looking to kill, yet you whip rocks at a 5lb animal. You just want to severely injure it so it learns its lesson ?

You say you're too broke to rent a trap, yet you have money for ammonia, pepper spray, grubex, a pellet gun and ammo.

Who cares if its against your local by-law. Either rent the %^$& trap and do the right thing or do what you have to do in the most humane fashion possible. Don't leave the little creature brain damaged or with a broken leg ect.

By the way, you may want to keep this sort of thing a little quiet


----------



## gjones (Aug 21, 2011)

You're right. I shouldn't spend $2.59 on ammonia and $0.89 on pepper POWDER, yes powder, not pepper spray, in order to DETER the 4 skunks from my property. Ammonia and pepper mixtures deter animals, not harm them. I will just tell my neighbor to call animal control where they will be trapped and removed. 

Oh and by the way, if animal control is called to remove skunks, they are euthanized by the city, not relocated.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Good Boy You're learning !!

I'm sure the skunk would appreciate the city's approach far more then having rocks hurled at them !


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.dnr.state.il.us/orc/wildlife/furbearers/striped_skunk.htm

Ammonia will just smell like urine to them and will not get rid of them.

I saw someone going around spraying it around there house on a carpet one time trying to get the dogs to stop peeing in one spot. 
What do you think there sniffing around for before peeing? 
Now the dogs pee all over the house not just in one spot.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

What's with being so insulting about it? The man just wants the varmints away from his house.

Call animal control, your taxes are already paying for it.


----------



## gjones (Aug 21, 2011)

@Joe - The reason I tried the ammonia is for that reason; to smell like urine. From what I quickly read last night, its supposed to make them think that something else is living there and help keep them out. I figured it was worth a try.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you want to go green try something like this instead.
http://www.amazon.com/GreenSense-Red-Fox-Urine/dp/B00025H3DA

Cycote urine also works.

Shooting them a BB gun would be a great way to scare them and get them to spray.

It's surprising hard to get one to spray, but that would do it. 
I use a small live trap and a can of cat food. With a small trap it's hard for them to lift there tail or turn around so they can plant there feet to spray.
I just put the trap in the back of an open pickup and take them for a ride.
One I did by the time I got back a ground hog had moved into the same hole.


----------



## gjones (Aug 21, 2011)

Luckily for me they are living under my neighbors shed, but also destroying my yard. The problem here in IL is that its against the law to relocate skunks. And here they will write you a ticket for anything they possibly can in order to get money out of you since the state and localities are so broke.

I will check out the coyote and red fox urine! Thanks for the tip and I will let you know how it works!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you key word "skunk contol ILL" hundreds of licenced companys will come up that can do it for you.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

wkearney99 said:


> What's with being so insulting about it? The man just wants the varmints away from his house.
> 
> Call animal control, your taxes are already paying for it.


 
No insults intended....nobody wants skunks living under their sheds, but its an innocent creature just trying to live its life. Its not hurting anything and in fact, those grubs its eating will destroy your lawn faster than the skunk whose only lifting a few plugs of sod 

My point is either get rid of it swiftly and humanely or relocate it regardless. Do you really fear the by-law officer?

Plenty of non cruel folks here on this site swear by the coyote urine thing


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Also, long term, the skunks are digging for grubs in your yard. Put down some predatory nematodes and some milky spore powder and reduce the grubs, and skunks will not want to hang around. I had really neighborly skunks when I moved in three years ago, and now I haven't seen one yet this season. 

Haven't tried coyote urine but a lot of people swear by it. I would probably do all of the above if I were you.


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

Buy a Havahart trap and relocate them. I had a family of skunks living in my backyard a few years back and that's what I did. Anything that involves shooting them, whether it is with a pellet gun or howitzer, is inhumane. The skunks I caught (five if I remember correctly) did not even try to spray me. They were calm and docile. I drove to the woods and released them. I have also trapped squirells and they go bezerk when trapped. Frankly, unless i had children going to the backyard I would just leave them be and let them leave on their own. In my neighborhood, the town traps skunks and releases them in the woods... or at least that's what the animal control officer told me 2 days ago.
Live and let live. If you think they are rabid that is another story.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I have skunks hanging around my yard too. They don't bother me and I don't bother them. Sometimes I like to go out with a flashlight and watch them rooting around for grubs and whatever. If I'm slow and quiet I can walk up to within a few feet of them without bugging them. If I get too close they rear up and and let me know. Never startled them enough to spray.


----------



## gjones (Aug 21, 2011)

*Update...*

I just talked to my neighbor about the skunks. The spraying of ammonia around my yard, putting ammonia-soaked rags around my yard and around the entrance to their den has driven the skunks out of our yards. They watched the mother and all SIX babies wander around his yard looking for a new place to call home and then leaving and going through the next few yards and away from our properties.


----------



## bumpque (Aug 30, 2006)

I Think I am going mix some Milky spore powder with some form of Spectaceid, Trying to remove the Grub Buffet. Hopefuly they well move on.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

This is an old thread but I will comment. Getting rid of their food source and denying them access to first class lodging is the best way to get rid of them. Your lawn will be pleased you got rid of the grubs as will your veges that have been attacked by the next phase in their lifecycle. Do use only the concentration of insectisides recommended on the product labels. Less really can be more. Over and misuse of such chemicals forces the government to step in and ban stuff because of threats to the environment from run-offs and things. 

Skunks, unless sick, are docile creatures and will move on long before so much as hissing at you unless you sneak up on them. They can consume a lot of insects you can do without. I wouldn't think throwing rocks at them as the OP did would bring out terms of endearment from them. They can carry some diseases and of course if one sprays you, your house, or your garage you will remember it forever. The immediate smell is like no other. It can be really fun if the family dog corners one, runs in the house to brag and then rolls on the carpet or sofa! 

I did not realize skunks could not be relocated in Illinois. I guess many animals cannot be. I know that by law, trappers have to terminate captured raccoons because of a dangerous disease they can spread through their feces and other things. Darned auto wire chewing squirrels can be taken elsewhere and set free though! 

Skunks are one of few species that will adopt others. In Northern California I remember visiting a home with a skunk family on parade. Mama first. Then came Dad with the fur stripped off his tail (typical behavior to line nests) and last after a litter of baby skunks was the adopted member of the family, a baby raccoon that was already twice the size of any of the skunk offspring. Reminded me of that Steve Martin comedy or something. Beyond "cute" and I usually am not moved at all by cutesy stuff or people. 

If they have been living under the garage or other structure do not underestimate the size of the nest/den or whatever. They are not as bad as groundhogs but I once rebuilt a a reasonable size garage that had a groundhog family under it----living in 36,000 cubic feet of hollowed out space! It was amazing.


----------

